# I'll not let Linux be beaten by Windows - Wake On Lan Issue!

## annunaki2k2

Hi everybody,

I have spent the last few nights franticly trying to get Wake-On-Lan working on my Linux box. After seeing the ease with which it worked under windows; I'm feeling bitterly dissapointed that I can't get it to work in Linux. (Please don't turn this thread into a flame war - I really need your help).

My setup:-

Asus A7N8X-E Motherboard with Intergrated gigabit lan

Gentoo Linux running kernel 2.6.14-r3 and everything else bang up to date (all ~x86 but very solid)

and WinXP dual boot (thats how I know it definitely works).

The intergrated gigabit lan is a 

```
kryten russell # lspci | grep Marvell

01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
```

 running with the SKGE driver (which supposdly supports WOL), and ethtool shows this.

```
kryten russell # ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 1000Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: g

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x00000037 (55)

        Link detected: yes

kryten russell #
```

and of course, I run 

```
ethtool -s eth0 wol g
```

 to set the lan into the right mode.

As a side note, I do have APM compiled into my kernel (apparently required for WOL) 

```
kryten russell # gzcat /proc/config.gz | grep APM

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set
```

So far I have tried this gentoo forum topics' advice, this wiki's advice, many webpages through google, and a combination of everything I have found.

Does anyone have any solid experience with this particular make of motherboard/lan chip and WOL?

Does anyone know if the SKGE driver needs any special parameters to enable WOL?

At one point I managed to get the card to keep an active link light on the switch once the machine was off, but it still didn't wake. Incidently, I use 

```
starbug # wakeonlan -i 192.168.0.255 00:0E:A6:MY:MA:CC
```

 to wake the machine from my server. This works fine if I shut down from windows, but sadly not from Linux.

Thanks, any help greatly appreciated.

----------

## Aries-Belgium

I thought WOL was a BIOS issue.   :Shocked: 

----------

## vblanton

Hey!

This is most probably a kernel issue rather than a network-related problem and you might want to ask this question in the kernel-related forum for better feedback. If you don't get enough response, then I recommend asking on a linux kernel related forum or irc channel.

Sorry I'm not helping with the actualy problem, but I hope you find why it's not working.

----------

## annunaki2k2

 *Quote:*   

> I thought WOL was a BIOS issue

 

Thanks Aries-Belgium. Many sites have mentioned this, but I have double-checked, and the BIOS is definitely set for WOL. As I said, (f#@king) windows manges to do it, and I make no alterations to the hardware setup then. It seems it could be the way linux shutsdown the nework card.

Thanks vblanton, I appreciate your trying anyway. Im sure it is Kernel/driver specific, but juding the info I have seen else where (gentoo-wiki I think), it may also be to do with the way Gentoo shutsdown/halts the system. Some one suggested hashing out the ifconfig ${IFACE} down >/dev/null line in the net.eth0 shutdown script. This left me with the link light, but wol still didn't work.

I'll post a link to this topic into the kernel forum anyway.

Cheers

----------

## annunaki2k2

Hi again,

Thought I'd just add that I have also tried the pci-config suggestion posted here to try and put the card into a sleep state. I was intrigued by this (esp as the guy had the same MB as me!), but it didn't work and I couldn't find any more info on it. 

Anyone know about this method?

----------

## UberLord

We have an open bug for WOL support. Well kinda WOL support. More documentation really, but we still need a small patch.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113880

Please comment here or on the bug if the patch enables a working WOL as I don't have any WOL capable hardware - so I need someone to test it and say "works, great! now commit that sucka!"

----------

## conchyliferous

Not sure if this helps for anything.

But,

in grub.conf, add 'enable_wol=1' as an argument for kernel.

Like:

```
titel Güntuu

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-whatever enable_wol=1
```

Hope it doesn't kill anything!   :Wink: 

----------

## conchyliferous

One more thing, grub has a 'netboot' useflag. Guess you have that...

----------

## annunaki2k2

Thanks Uberlord, I will try this later when I get home from work and post back the results; it sounds very promising. I especially like the idea of being able to configure it from conf.d/net and not have to manually tweak other files. Would you like me to add to the bug report?

Thanks Conchyliferous. I have tried the enable_wol=1 option before, but it doesn't appear to have helped sadly. I'll keep this option in for now as it certainly hasn't broken anything. I think enable_wol is more likely to be driver specific, and having sifted through the source for the SKGE driver, I can't see that it utilises that option. When you mention the 'netboot' option for grub, do you mean to boot a remote image? Well not at the moment, however this is a long term goal I hope to achieve one day.

Cheers everyone - check back.

----------

## conchyliferous

Sounds good.  :Smile: 

Didn't really know 'netboot' meant that. Guess I can remove that then.  :Very Happy:  Thanks.

Best of luck.

----------

## annunaki2k2

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for the long delay in posting back, but I've not been well.

 *Quote:*   

> We have an open bug for WOL support. Well kinda WOL support. More documentation really, but we still need a small patch.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113880
> 
> Please comment here or on the bug if the patch enables a working WOL as I don't have any WOL capable hardware - so I need someone to test it and say "works, great! now commit that sucka!"

 

I have applied this patch, but sadly WOL still doesn't work.

Now when I shut down my system, the Link light stays on; however it doesn't respond to the magic packet request to wake up.

I booted into windows (to try it again - yes it definitely works), and watched what the lights on my switch did when it powered off. Whilst it was shutting down, the Gb link light stayed on the whole time: as it powered off however, the lights went off breifly, then the 100Mb link came on. Does anyone have experience of WOL on a gigabit network? Can I force the card to power down and come back up with a 100Mb link in Linux? Does my network card, perhaps need some additional setting?

The fact that I observed this odd behaviour makes me think that something additional has to be done to the driver to get the WOL mode right, but I have no idea what.

Thanks for your time.

----------

## annunaki2k2

bump

Anyone? Please....

----------

## sibov

 :Crying or Very sad: 

got the issue 2.

Nothing works. I think i have tried every forum post.

- grub flags

- shutdown.sh patch 

- init.d/net.eth0 

- ethtool -s eth0 wol g  @ local.stop .....

after winXP shutdown the wakeup works well. so it seems not to be a bios issue.

This suxxx.

My Nic is an Onboard NForce4 Realtech 1000Mbit chip on a Cisco 1000Mbit Switch.

[EDIT] I personally don't have APM enabled because of me SMP setup, i can remember of  some problems with power off after shutdwon in the past[/EDIT]

----------

## annunaki2k2

 *sibov wrote:*   

> Nothing works

 

Now how far we gonna get with that attitude   :Wink: 

Only joking - I know how frustrated you feel   :Sad: 

I'm not planning on giving up yet tho. If windows can do it, then so can Linux.

sibov, do you have any funny little light show when windows shuts down on your PC?

(like mine it switches off then back on but at 100Mb not 1Gb)

I think this must have a lot to do with it on mine.

The APM thing was yet another suggestion from another forum posting I read, have left it in for now as its causing no harm (to my knowledge).

Keep thinking it over....

Does anyone have any background with WOL? Maybe driver/kernel programming knowledge?

----------

## Iron_DragonLord

From what I've noticed, and I have been looking a lot about this, as I've also the same problem, 90% of these issues are with <b>integrated network devices</b>.

----------

## annunaki2k2

 *Iron_DragonLord wrote:*   

> From what I've noticed, and I have been looking a lot about this, as I've also the same problem, 90% of these issues are with <b>integrated network devices</b>.

 

I'm not surprised   :Rolling Eyes: 

And yeah, mine an intergrated one. Anyone know how windows does it though? There must be some tech doc somewhere for driver writers in windows to follow. Wonder if anyone has seen anything?

----------

## annunaki2k2

* Bump *

Thought I'd just try again to see if anyone has any fresh ideas.....

----------

## AlbertLash

I pulled all my hair out trying to get wake on lan working with my Supermicro 6024h-t server with board Super X6DHT-G ( a side note about this board's bios - wol is on by default ), and followed all the tutorials I could find. Then I noticed an email saying something about Intel doing some work on the driver available from sourceforge. So I disabled the kernel module, and compiled and modprobed the fresh one, and would you believe it worked. Awesome, now I can cron shutdown, and magicpacket startup... ( automatic startup and shutdown )

----------

## annunaki2k2

Well, I'm glad to hear that someone at least has got wol working in Linux.

Sadly I've gone past pulling my hair out and moved onto picking at the sore scalpe (nice). I instead have been forced to give up - my once cheery optomism, deminished.

Judging by what you write, AlbertLash, it sounds like it could be a driver issue for my wol problem. The module I use for my lan card does claim to support wol, but i suspect my particular chipset revision/version isn't included in the 'supported cards' list.

I might (if I can ever be arsed) see if I can change the shutdown script to set windows as the default OS in grub, reboot instead of shutdown, load windows, (don't know how to do this bit) alter the default OS back to Linux in grub.conf from windows, then automaticlly shutdown so its ready for its morning wake-up call. -- A lot of hassle, but hey, if its the only way.....

I'd love to stick 2 fingers up at windows and have done with it.

I blame M$ for tying up the hardware vendors totally.

Its not the Linux communitys' fault, but it is everyone in that communities' fault for not giving the hardare vendors a hard enough time. Its time to shout loudly everyone....

----------

## Emma23

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## annunaki2k2

 *Emma23 wrote:*   

>   

 

Ah bless your first post: and you've been signed up on this forum how long now?

----------

## Emma23

I know, aren't I special!   :Very Happy: 

P.s. There's an 'r' on the end of 'your' 

Not to be patronising or anything...

----------

## Monkeh

 *Emma23 wrote:*   

> P.s. There's an 'r' on the end of 'your' 
> 
> Not to be patronising or anything...

 

I suspect he knows that. Have you ever heard of a typo, or typographical error? In simpler terms, he accidentally failed to press the 'r' key hard enough.

----------

## annunaki2k2

 *Emma23 wrote:*   

> I know, aren't I special!  
> 
> P.s. There's an 'r' on the end of 'your' 
> 
> Not to be patronising or anything...

 

Shouldn't that be: "I know, aren't you special"?

Afterall, I feel it; Your first 2 posts have addressed me personally, in a noticeboard that I started. So lucky...

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> I suspect he knows that. Have you ever heard of a typo, or typographical error? In simpler terms, he accidentally failed to press the 'r' key hard enough.

 

Thanks Monkeh, indeed it was; (corrected now!). After a long day at work, I think I can be excused at least one...

----------

## annunaki2k2

 *Emma23 wrote:*   

> I know, aren't I special!  
> 
> P.s. There's an 'r' on the end of 'your' 
> 
> Not to be patronising or anything...

 

Besides spelling and grammer pointers; anything useful about Linux & Wake On Lan to add to this discussion??

----------

## Emma23

Nope, afraid I can't help you there.  Also, a long hard day's work never hurt anyone, as I'm sure most people writing in this forum can agree with.  Be grateful you've got work, it's better than being on the dole.  No I'm not before you suggest it.

Yes, I have heard of typo's, but I'm in the dreaded 'monday' mood, hence pointing your one out.  Please forgive me!

----------

## HRH_H_Crab

Hmmm... I may have something to add: this problem seems to me, to be due to the way that linux shuts the machine down.

If I shutdown with the power button, WOL works! If I shutdown with poweroff it doesnt...

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *HRH_H_Crab wrote:*   

> Hmmm... I may have something to add: this problem seems to me, to be due to the way that linux shuts the machine down.
> 
> If I shutdown with the power button, WOL works! If I shutdown with poweroff it doesnt...

 

Someone with the same problem you're having, suggested to unload the kernel module of your nic and stopping the network yourself before poweroff. I know poweroff does the same, but maybe it's a bug.

```
ifconfig eth0 down

rmmod <nic module>

poweroff
```

----------

## tuve

I have an onboard e1000 what i got working with wol.

my solution was to change RC_DOWN_INTERFACE back to yes in /etc/conf.d/rc

RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="yes"

and i also removed

#ethtool -s eth0 wol g

since the interface is in g mode anyway

in other words : if you do nothing it works

Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r8

----------

